# How Much RAM is Enough?



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

First and foremost, let's talk about data structure here...

32 Bit uses 4 Bytes to store data, so ANY 32 bit system can only use 2 GB efficiently, however, 32 Bit OS's can only SEE 2 GB, but then it takes some of that RAM away and allots it to the system, therefore you will never fully get to use the FULL 2GB, in fact, installing more RAM than 2 GB on a 32 Bit System is rather pointless....

64 Bit uses 8 Bytes to store data, so it needs more RAM in order to store more, as a necessity, therefore it can read and write more data to the RAM FASTER than a 32 Bit System (OS).

I recommend 2 GB for XP or lower Windows Operating Systems, and 4 GB for Vista or Windows 7.

If you are running a Server, then you may need to upgrade this to 6 or even 8 GB of RAM, depending upon how heavy your traffic is from the internet....

I recommend 64 Bit over 32 Bit ALWAYS, as it can read / write faster to the RAM and can efficiently out perform 32 Bit in many different areas, but not all...

I hope this has been helpful to someone out there....


----------



## GTechWiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Furthermore, I would like to add that, on a 32 Bit dual core AMD system with 2 GB of RAM, running a server for a game, playing the game, coding in 2 different Compilers at once, running 5 other applications I was unable to enter virtual memory mode. (ie. stepping over the maximum ram)

Therefore you can see that 2 GB is more than enough for any XP system, anyone that cares to differ with me is free to offer there opinion here.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

GTechWiz said:


> First and foremost, let's talk about data structure here...
> 
> 32 Bit uses 4 Bytes to store data, so ANY 32 bit system can only use 2 GB efficiently, however, 32 Bit OS's can only SEE 2 GB, but then it takes some of that RAM away and allots it to the system, therefore you will never fully get to use the FULL 2GB, in fact, installing more RAM than 2 GB on a 32 Bit System is rather pointless....
> ....................


Here's the official specs:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(VS.85).aspx

Scroll down to >
*Physical Memory Limits.............. *

(Check out Win2k Advanced Server....a 32 bit OS. There are hacks to get around the 4gb limitations in other Windows 32bit OSes, but stability can be an issue from what I've read)

I have 3 gb of memory installed.
I see 2.75 gb of memory available for my XP mce 2005 OS, which is 32 bit.
The rest is used/allocated by/for my onboard video.
True, I've never used 2gb or more, but the price was righteous when I upgraded.
I often operate near 1gb in use and when my voice recognition is open along with a graphics app......I've seen close to 1.5 gb memory in use.
Over time, I've seen security apps also gradually 'gobble up' memory. 
My first computer with 98se came with 64 mb of memory


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The original post is clearly wrong, because depending on your motherboard on-board I/O mapping, you should be able to see anywhere from around 3 to 3.5 gigabytes.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnWill, do you remember *PCTECH 250*?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

prunejuice said:


> JohnWill, do you remember *PCTECH 250*?


----------

